# does his cage pass?



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I know the pics might be a little hard to see. He has a little hide home at the bottom with one of those new honey chews and a cottony based toy. Then on the 2nd level is a hammock, water botten and a wood chew toy. Then the 3rd level is his food along with a 2nd food chew toy.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

What size it the tank? Its great that you have the topper, helps with air circulation, but you want to make sure you keep that bottom tank clean! Ammonia is a big problem with having a setup like that. I had a 50 gal tank with an additional 2 story topper! It was a pain to clean. lol  Now my BF has the tank for his Beardie and I have a reg large cage filled with tons of fun stuff.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

what size tank is it and how many rats do you keep in that cage?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I keep one rat in there by blue hooded male, it's a 10 gallon tank. I don't have much room to get him anything bigger but i'm slowly working on it lol. I take him out as much as i can, he hasn't been out today because i got a new dog and don't want to the dog getting too excited and then haveing something horrible happen.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its alright if hes still pretty small, but later down the road you may want to get a bigger cage.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

It could be better but it's probably ok for now for one rat as long as you keep the tank part sparkling clean. Definitely will want to upgrade eventually and get the little boy a male friend.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've moved Naz into that new 3 story cage i posted pics of, I have Topaz and her little ones in this cage now. I'll move them into a large one, once the little ones are older and have been weaned.


----------

